# Window sizes



## bc109 (Sep 17, 2016)

Hi.
Have established that I need a spare part ( slider for the locking mechanism ) for a Seitz top hung window
S7Z 2003.
Plenty available on the Reimo site, none on Leisure spares, but I need the correct size.
Question.......from where do I measure length and width ?
Multiple possibilities.
Anyone have the answer from experience ? Can anyone point me to the correct diagram ? 

Cheers
Bill


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Do you have a picture of the lock Bill?


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

I thought Seitz windows had their identification on a sticker which is on the top right of panel when viewed from outside.

.


----------



## bc109 (Sep 17, 2016)

Thanks for your interest, folks.
I have a PDF file from Leisure spares showing later version of S7Z window with two pronged centre lock similar to mine.

There is also a table of "sizes" which at the moment I can't match to my measurement of glazed panel size.
I will check details again when the Costas stop chucking down torrential rain in unpredictable showers.
I hope I can get piccies of areas of interest some time today !
Bill


----------



## bc109 (Sep 17, 2016)

*pics*

Sorry. Should have shown lock in the open position. There are two prongs.
Hieroglyphics top right.
With a break in the rain, have measured window again, and established defo 1000 x 510 ordering size.
See also my temp repair using 5 layers of 12mm Dymo tape.
This has lasted since early August.
Will get the Boss with first class German to order something from Reimo unless I read any adverse comments from you folks to stop me wasting my money.
Wish me luck. Many thanks.
Bill


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Could you send your pic, edited to show the dimensions of YOUR catch, so they can send the right one?


----------



## bc109 (Sep 17, 2016)

Hi, Jiwawa. There are, apparently only two varieties of this particular catch, one pre 2001 with one prong, and the later version with two prongs. I have the later version. My pic shows one prong " buried" in the slider, and the other in the air. This is the locked position. I should have photographed the open position.

Interestingly, Reimo do not dispatch items outside Germany to individuals, but instead send to dealers.
I now have to wait to find out where my order has been sent. No trips planned for a while anyway.

After three and a half months on the road, the water pump ceased to work on the very last day !
Lucky !! Some investigation needed. 

Apart from these minor probs, our trip was fault free.
We even managed to get home just four hours before the big storms began. The rain is still circling about, but fortunately, only minor flooding in our area.
Bill


----------

